# Gateway Coasters Vintage Bicycle Display Easter Sunday Forest Park



## rollfaster (Mar 28, 2018)

Lets just hope the weather doesn’t spoil this one. The past couple of years have been soggy as well. We will be once again displaying our bikes at the upper Muny parking lot along side the Horseless Carriage Club of Missouri and their antique cars.
Come on up and say hi! Here’s a couple pics from the years past. We’ve been doing this since 2014.

http://hccmo.com/
2018 Concours De Elegance


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2018)

Dispite the cold weather today, we had a good time. Most of our group didn’t want to brave the weather, but as @rickyd says” only the strong survive”. It was great to meet fellow Caber Russ @friendofthedevil and his wife today. Lots of interested people considering we didn’t have as many bikes as we usually do. Good day overall!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 1, 2018)

Great to meet you guys.  Rob, Mark, Tim, and others.

You have some cool bikes.  Mrs. _friend _like this one...



 

I liked this Schwinn...



 

 

others...



 

 


 

from the car show...


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2018)

Wow! Great pics there Russ.


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice display.


----------



## stezell (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks like you guys had a good turnout Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 2, 2018)

Just the four of us, but a lot of interested spectators.


----------

